# tiny cobalt blue bottle



## janTN (Apr 2, 2004)

i was having my garden rototilled for the very first time (thru sod and all) and turned up a dark blue bottle about an inch and a quarter tall, maybe 5/8 inch wide at the base tapering to a screw top.  there's a seam down both sides and a raised triangle on the bottom with a smaller triangle in the middle of that one.  i know less than nothing about bottles-have no idea even if it's old tho it must be if it's under the sod in a never tilled area-home on the lot is 70 years old.  that's a regular sized package of chewing gum (5 or 6 sticks size) behind it.  anyone have any idea what kind of bottle it is?  how old? what i might have been used for?   anything at all?  the only thing i'm sure about is that it's really cute * grin*.







 Picture reduced in size to 400 x 400 - Admin


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 2, 2004)

I think it's a early Vicks bottle, the 'V' in the triangle is their trademark. If it wasn't blue, I might guess Vasaline.  I have a few tiny ones like it as well, perhaps they were samples?[8|]


----------



## janTN (Apr 2, 2004)

thank you both so much.  i had no idea this website existed-found it on search.  very helpful folks you are.  i expected pretty much to always have to guess about this little bottle.  now i feel confident i KNOW.  i found the vick's thread and see the identical bottle there (now perhaps my tiny cap will show up maybe attached to a carrot in the garden *grin*).  thanks a lot!


----------



## Tandy (Jun 23, 2004)

> ORIGINAL:  janTN
> 
> ... and turned up a dark blue bottle about an inch and a quarter tall, maybe 5/8 inch wide at the base tapering to a screw top.  there's a seam down both sides and a raised triangle on the bottom with a smaller triangle in the middle of that one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 23, 2004)

These are as common as rocks here in New England. I have dug many many vicks/milk of mag./ bottles.....I collect boxes full, then trade them all for one bottle I want at local antique stores...


----------



## Bluebelle (Jun 23, 2004)

I have another type of Vicks sample - it's 1 3/4 inches tall, flat shape instead of cylindrical, tapered at the shoulders, VICKS embossed on the side.  Smallest bottle I ever found.


----------

